# [H][Blackhand] Sirius sucht Leute für Neuanfang



## Yzana (16. April 2011)

Hallo,
wir, die Gilde Sirius, suchen nette Leute, die sich uns anschliessen und gemeinsam mit uns etwas aufbauen möchten.

Doch stellt sich die Frage, wer sind Wir? 
Wir, der Gildenrat von Sirius, bestehen aus 3 Leuten, die sich sowohl ingame, wie auch im RL seit Jahren kennen und verstehen.Erfahrung im Raidlead, aber auch im aktuellen und vorherigen Content ist vorhanden.
Doch alleine und nur unter uns geht es nicht und deshalb brauchen wir Dich.

Sirius soll keine Raidgilde werden, in der es nur darum geht, online kommen, Bosse legen, Loot abgreifen, Raidende erwarten und offline gehen.
Nein, es soll eine gemütliche, nette Gemeinschaft werden, in der man zusammen und gemeinsam, nicht einsam, Spass hat, in der man sich auch an kleinen Schritten erfreuen kann und in der das Spiel noch Spiel sein kann. 

Noch ist Sirius nicht in der Lage, Raids zu bestreiten, da es selbst für uns ein kompletter Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server ist und 2 vom Gildenrat jeweils einen raidfähigen Char hat.Unser Dritter hat einen kompletten Neuanfang hinter sich und keinen Char mitgebracht, sondern spielt sich gerade einen mit uns zusammen hoch. 

Doch was suchen wir überhaupt?
Wir suchen Leute, die vielleicht nach einem Neuanfang streben, Leute, die sich schon immer mal an einem Gildenaufbau beteiligen wollten, aber auch Leute, die einfach nur in einer netten Gemeinschaft(ohne größere Verpflichtungen) spielen möchten.
Es darf alles dabei sein, Berufstätige, Schichtarbeiter, Eltern und ja wir nehmen gerne auch unerfahrene Leute auf, auch die, die in Raids noch keinerlei Erfahrungen haben. 

Angestrebt werden erstmal die 10er Raids, nach oben hin ist jedoch alles noch offen, jedoch ohne Druck.
Geplant sind vorerst 2 Raidtage pro Woche, welche und wie lange ist alles noch offen.
Ihr hättet somit in vielen Dingen Mitsprach- und bzw auch Entscheidungsrecht.

Website ist in Arbeit, TS3 und Gildenbank vorhanden.

Solltet ihr neugierig sein,Interesse haben oder noch Fragen, bin ich erreichbar unter:
ingame auf Blackhand unter Yzana( oder Yza), falls nicht online, wendet euch gerne auch an Taqun.

Gerne könnt ihr euch auch auf unserer Website umschauen und euch dort bewerben: Sirius-Wow

Nachtrag Mai:

Mittlerweile sind wir schon ganz gut gewachsen und suchen nun noch weitere Mitglieder, um in baldiger Zukunft den Raidbetrieb aufnehmen zu können. 
Dafür gesucht sind folgende Klassen:

Paladin: Tank
Priester: Heal/Shadow
Schamane: Heal/Elementar/Verstärkung
Druiden: Heal/Tank

Andere Klassen können sich aber auch gerne bewerben.
Bewerben bitte im Forum.(www.sirius-wow.eu)

Lg Yzana


----------



## Yzana (20. April 2011)

Hallo,

wir konnten nun schon einige Neuzugänge bei uns begrüßen und freuen uns nach wie vor über jeden weiteren. 

Gildenstufe 2 wurde heute frisch erreicht, so dass unsere Neuanfänger auch schon davon profitieren können. 

/push 

Grüße Yzana


----------



## Yzana (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

nach wie vor sind wir noch auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitglieder, einfach melden, wir beissen nicht


----------



## Yzana (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

sind immer noch auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitgliedern, suchen noch für unsere Raidgruppe .

/push


----------

